# My Daughter showed my Golden and got Best Junior Last Night



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congratulations!!! That’s wonderful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, good looking boy!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Nice! She looks like she is young, too, BJ is wonderful at any age but even better when a deserving one wins over the Seniors.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> Nice! She looks like she is young, too, BJ is wonderful at any age but even better when a deserving one wins over the Seniors.


Thank you !!! She will be 12 in May... She works so hard for it too. She goes to handling class every week. I am so proud of her. She finished #2 last year in points. So next week we are heading to the Collie Nationals in Salt Lake City.. They do a really nice under the spot light with music for the kids.. She is so excited...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations! So nice. I’m glad she is enjoying it so much. You should be very proud!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Anne Cross (judge emeritus Collies) was one of my daughter's first teachers in dogs. We have had wonderful times w her Roughs and wonderful times with her as a human... 
My daughter's goal was 'in top 10 w a breed in every Group' and Collies were her herding dog- she ended one year in #2 there. The only Group she didn't end up Juniors career with a Top 5 placement was miscellaneous- we just didn't know anyone to loan us a dog...

I'm very tickled for you and your daughter- it takes a parent willing to do the driving and shows and living w a dog that's not your own perhaps.. and at her young age, she will go far (and it is a wonderful wonderful way to get college money, earn money in general, and will keep her more grounded than say cheerleading might..


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

and before any cheer fans think I am being mean- as a parent, dogs are a more socially safe sport.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> Anne Cross (judge emeritus Collies) was one of my daughter's first teachers in dogs. We have had wonderful times w her Roughs and wonderful times with her as a human...
> My daughter's goal was 'in top 10 w a breed in every Group' and Collies were her herding dog- she ended one year in #2 there. The only Group she didn't end up Juniors career with a Top 5 placement was miscellaneous- we just didn't know anyone to loan us a dog...
> 
> I'm very tickled for you and your daughter- it takes a parent willing to do the driving and shows and living w a dog that's not your own perhaps.. and at her young age, she will go far (and it is a wonderful wonderful way to get college money, earn money in general, and will keep her more grounded than say cheerleading might..


WOW, that is amazing how far your daughter went.. That is dedication !!! My wife has been around collies her whole life and her Mom used to breed when she was a kid so it is pretty much in the family. We have a local Collie breeder that has become a very close family friend and mentor who has been so wonderful to work with. She game my daughter her first Junior dog as a Champion and my daughter got her GCHB so far. They just work very well together and her back up collie was the number one Smooth I believe in 2017 so we have been very fortunate to have been given access to great dogs as well. When the family asked if I wanted my own dog I chose a Golden and boy, that a tough breed to say the least as you know. lol


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

OMG I Know you are SO Proud 🥰😎😊🤜🤛🙌💖🏆🤸‍♂️🐕🦴🍰🌺⭐🎠✨🤩🥳 Our future💞


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Oh my goodness!!!!!! Huge congratulations! I cannot imagine how much joy this brings - your daughter and (K9) son accomplishing this together!!!

Huge congratulations again!!


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.. We went back to the show both Sat/Sun and she got back to back Best Junior wins. So proud of her. She was so excited and we are leaving Wed for Salt lake city for the Collie Nationals.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

WOW!! WKC/Royal Canin qualifying is in the bag. Hope to meet you there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

JerseyChris said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words.. We went back to the show both Sat/Sun and she got back to back Best Junior wins. So proud of her. She was so excited and we are leaving Wed for Salt lake city for the Collie Nationals.
> 
> View attachment 891008
> View attachment 891009



Huge Congratulations to your daughter, I know you are very proud of her. 
Best of luck at the Collie Nationals!


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> WOW!! WKC/Royal Canin qualifying is in the bag. Hope to meet you there.


We went to this past one and it was a great experience for her. I am sure we will come down again. Always nice to visit Fla in December too


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Huge Congratulations to your daughter, I know you are very proud of her.
> Best of luck at the Collie Nationals!


Thank you !!!!!! She works her butt off for this. When she isn't showing her own dogs she works for a wonderful Husband/Wife handling team and she runs around the shows helping and learning as much as she can..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

JerseyChris said:


> Thank you !!!!!! She works her butt off for this. When she isn't showing her own dogs she works for a wonderful Husband/Wife handling team and she runs around the shows helping and learning as much as she can..



That's fantastic, she has a very bright future ahead of her.

BTW, your daughter is adorable.


----------

